# Thanksgiving mayhem



## Inspector 102 (Nov 29, 2011)

Every year I come up with another weapon to shoot leftover food. Years past have produced slingshots, catapults and this year was an air cannon. A hand held version of "Punkin Chunkin" can provide alot of entertainment including my 80 year old dad. This year also included finding out my brother had been stabbed 5 times during an attempted carjacking. A person attempted to steal his truck, he jumped into the back, had a gun stuck in his face, fist fought with the guy, and finally the guy drove off and wrecked and got arrested. This happen a month prior and we just found out about it a month later. He live 10 states away. This has been my Thanksgiving tradion for 10 years now. Next year might be a challenge because I am running out of ideas. Might make 2 weapons and have battle. Any ideas on what could be the next step for Thanksgiving leftover projectile launching?


----------



## Coug Dad (Nov 29, 2011)

I hope your brother is OK.  Next year, how about catapulting a car jacker?


----------



## pwood (Nov 29, 2011)

you might get a deal on a space shuttle, NASA isn't using them anymore! Hope your brother is well. Could make the carjacker eat the leftovers all year.


----------



## cda (Nov 29, 2011)

Anvil luanch


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 29, 2011)

How about a couple of pine wood derby tracks that extend from the peak of the roof down to the ground back up into a jump that finishes through a flaming hoop. Each family member builds a derby car that will hold some leftovers and you’re off to the raceopcorn. You can have prizes for distance, speed, how much food it holds, an endurance award for the car that stays together the longest, and of course the award for best look.


----------



## beach (Nov 29, 2011)

Model rocketry.......instead of the second stage motor launching the parachute, you can have it launch leftovers when it gains altitude....and like gbhammer says, you can have each family member build one! Make the big 'muthas so they hold more.........


----------



## Inspector 102 (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, my brother is okay except for the $38,000 bill from the trauma unit and dealing with his wife. I like the ideas that have been submitted. I can see the race track set up already. End with a "Dukes of Hazzard" car jump through a flaming hoop. The neighbors will definitely have a show. Maybe they can place bets and make this a financial gain for someone. Was going to try to build a trebuche, but have not been able to find a design plan yet. You would be suprised how much a dinner roll hurts when it is fired out of an 1 1/2" PVC tube @ 100 psi. Nephew was deadly acurate with 2 head shots, one of which dropped the recepient. We are a twisted family at Thanksgiving time, but it has now become tradition at my house, all those that attend are giving fair warning, not about the food, but the resulting "food fights"


----------



## Keystone (Nov 29, 2011)

Gatling Gun, for food that is.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHUyKrJeNv0


----------



## KZQuixote (Nov 29, 2011)

How about launching bowling balls straight up. A friend of mine recently purchased a three foot section of steel pipe about eight or nine inches in diameter. He cut a two inch square hole about one foot from one end he buried the shorter end till the hole was at grade. He put about a pound of tannerite in the pipe so it could be seen through the hole he then placed a bowling ball in the pipe. He reported that when he shot the tannerite with a rifle the bowling ball was launched out of site. He also reported that the finger holes make the eeriest of sounds as the ball comes back down. I'm pretty sure it didn't land on him, else he might receive a Darwin Award.

Sorry about your Bro. Glad he survived.

Bill


----------



## ICE (Nov 29, 2011)

In the time before shrink wrap, giant rubber bands were used by Del-Monte to hold cases of canned food together on pallets.  They were huge.  I was about age seven when I got my hands on one.  I made a slingshot in the fork of a tree.  I launched marbles.  I would hold the band and the neighbor kids lined up behind me and pulled on me and each other until I couldn't hold on any longer.  We were hitting a lake about a mile away.  There was a kid at the lake with a walky-talky.

There was a police station about half the distance from our tree.  So radio guy went there and I let one fly.  This one was a boulder marble.  It hit the side of the police station which was clad with slate tiles.  The marble went through the wall which was the Chief's office.  The Chief was in the office at the time and thought they were being fired upon. Then they found a busted up marble.

3000 people lived in that community and they went straight to my house.  By the time they got there, I had removed the rubber band but somehow they knew it was me.  Dad had to pay for the damage and I was in trouble.

It was more than just dumb luck that I hit the police station.  God was worried that I might kill someone so He saw to it that I got caught.

Tiger


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 30, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> In the time before shrink wrap, giant rubber bands were used by Del-Monte to hold cases of canned food together on pallets.  They were huge.  I was about age seven when I got my hands on one.  I made a slingshot in the fork of a tree.  I launched marbles.  I would hold the band and the neighbor kids lined up behind me and pulled on me and each other until I couldn't hold on any longer.  We were hitting a lake about a mile away.  There was a kid at the lake with a walky-talky.  There was a police station about half the distance from our tree.  So radio guy went there and I let one fly.  This one was a boulder marble.  It hit the side of the police station which was clad with slate tiles.  The marble went through the wall which was the Chief's office.  The Chief was in the office at the time and thought they were being fired upon. Then they found a busted up marble.
> 
> 3000 people lived in that community and they went straight to my house.  By the time they got there, I had removed the rubber band but somehow they knew it was me.  Dad had to pay for the damage and I was in trouble.
> 
> ...


That is a great story, and gives us all a glimpse as to why you’re the kind of guy who does what he does the way you do it.

Great story with an insightful ending.


----------



## Codegeek (Nov 30, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> In the time before shrink wrap, giant rubber bands were used by Del-Monte to hold cases of canned food together on pallets.  They were huge.  I was about age seven when I got my hands on one.  I made a slingshot in the fork of a tree.  I launched marbles.  I would hold the band and the neighbor kids lined up behind me and pulled on me and each other until I couldn't hold on any longer.  We were hitting a lake about a mile away.  There was a kid at the lake with a walky-talky.  There was a police station about half the distance from our tree.  So radio guy went there and I let one fly.  This one was a boulder marble.  It hit the side of the police station which was clad with slate tiles.  The marble went through the wall which was the Chief's office.  The Chief was in the office at the time and thought they were being fired upon. Then they found a busted up marble.
> 
> 3000 people lived in that community and they went straight to my house.  By the time they got there, I had removed the rubber band but somehow they knew it was me.  Dad had to pay for the damage and I was in trouble.
> 
> ...


ROFLOL!  What a great story;thanks for the laugh this morning!  I like your ingenious thinking!


----------



## fireguy (Nov 30, 2011)

Inspector 102 said:
			
		

> I like the ideas that have been submitted. I can see the race track set up already. End with a "Dukes of Hazzard" car jump through a flaming hoop. "


OK, you have my permission, but only if you post the inspection report.


----------



## Mule (Nov 30, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> In the time before shrink wrap, giant rubber bands were used by Del-Monte to hold cases of canned food together on pallets.  They were huge.  I was about age seven when I got my hands on one.  I made a slingshot in the fork of a tree.  I launched marbles.  I would hold the band and the neighbor kids lined up behind me and pulled on me and each other until I couldn't hold on any longer.  We were hitting a lake about a mile away.  There was a kid at the lake with a walky-talky.  There was a police station about half the distance from our tree.  So radio guy went there and I let one fly.  This one was a boulder marble.  It hit the side of the police station which was clad with slate tiles.  The marble went through the wall which was the Chief's office.  The Chief was in the office at the time and thought they were being fired upon. Then they found a busted up marble.
> 
> 3000 people lived in that community and they went straight to my house.  By the time they got there, I had removed the rubber band but somehow they knew it was me.  Dad had to pay for the damage and I was in trouble.
> 
> ...


Why does this NOT surprise me?


----------



## RJJ (Nov 30, 2011)

This thread is just too funny!


----------



## Inspector 102 (Dec 1, 2011)

I liked the video with the gatlin gun, but it seems to lack power. I am already thinking about a design for an air powered version. Also considering establishing battle lines and compete instead of picking a single victim, I mean target, to shoot at. Each team will have identical implements of destruction that would put "Alices Restaurant" to shame. Might consider a crossbow version with laser sights also. I have a full year to work these issues out and have received some good suggestions here to keep me motivated. FWI, the air cannon worked great at getting the neighbors dog away from my garbage cans also.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 1, 2011)

A few years ago I caught my youngest slinging spuds across the neighborhood with his lacrosse stick. Told him to stop before he hits someone unseen and went back into the house. Later the wife hears some laughing and screaming outside; he and a friend were trying to hit each other playing lacrosse with the spuds. It was just too painful to watch.

Similar to tigers story my brother and I went out bought a few "super balls" back in the 60's; cut the cup end off a plastic whiffle baseball bat and drilled a hole in the knob for fire crackers with the fuse hanging out. Dropped the ball down the bat; held it like a bazooka while my brother lit the fuse. . . never did find those balls. Saw one hit the roof of a house about a hundred yards away and bounce into the sky!

Remember do not try this at home or anywhere; we were not trained professionals and just dumb luck to still be alive.

It's a blessing your brother still alive, thank goodness.


----------



## Alias (Dec 2, 2011)

Glad to hear your brother is okay.

Estes rocket engines attached to Hot Wheels cars.......my brother & I did that a couple times until he singed his eyebrows and hair.  Those were the days.   

Trebuchets, now those are weapons!  You could sure heave a lot of leftovers with the one that NOVA built.

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/lostempires/trebuchet/builds.html

http://www.trebuchet.com/

http://www.stormthecastle.com/trebuchet/how-to-build-a-trebuchet.htm

Me, warped & twisted?  Nah.........


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 2, 2011)

Drive the 1 1/2" scd 40 pipe in the ground light the M-80 drop in pipe, drop the golf ball in next and where it lands is out of site


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 2, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Drive the 1 1/2" scd 40 pipe in the ground light the M-80 drop in pipe, drop the golf ball in next and where it lands is out of site


MT didn't you read ICE's post from two days ago. You know the one about fearing for the well being of others that might innocently be caught up in irresponsible play.

At least with my idea only family members might get hurt by: climbing on the roof and falling off, picking up flaming cars to put the fire out before the cars destroyed, fist fighting over who has the best design, oh and lets not forget being caught trying to sabotage your sisters racer that’s good for a stitch or fifteen not ot mention scratched cornea.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Dec 7, 2011)

Alias - Thanks for the great links for trebuchets. Already started design for construction for next year. Might get it done in time to heave a few snow balls. Going for 4 foot high model with approximate counterweight of 12# to start with. Some of the reading says 133-1 ratio for best results. If I can figure out how to post video, I might put some on some day of years past. I knew I could count on the members of this board to assist with our twisted traditions. Still thinking about a softball pitching machine for food also. Might do both and really make my parents mad. Thanks again to all.


----------



## Alias (Dec 8, 2011)

Inspector 102, you are welcome.  I hope you and your family have a wonderful Thanksgiving next year.  :cowboy

Glad to know that all my years playing with the SCA finally provided someone with some pertinent information.  LOL


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 8, 2011)

Sue,

Takes a special kind of gal to play SCA. :cheers


----------

